# FishForums, The Cage match.



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I propose we have a weekly debate thread, where all the lovely people can rant about certain chosen topics. Hunting seems to be a big one lately, so why not start with that one? Then you can venture into the topic of cheese fondue, and possibly the anatomy of a male fruit fly. All wield the certain possibilty of a metal cage match. Set the clock for 2 minutes, give each contestant a cotton swab and half a package of cookie dough, and see who makes it out? Yes, I see the possibilities. You can even charge a nickel, and place bets with ham being the chosen currency. Or, even, broadcast the spectacle over the radio, commentary being provided, of course, by Leah (ichthius) whilst baking some Buttercookies and wielding a spoon the size of New Jersey.

Now, who agrees we should have a place for the fist fights, cage matches, and even the occasional finger slap and yo momma jokes in their specified area? 
That, my fellow FF'ers, is the american dream.


Peace out, home skillets :withstup: 



*DISCLAIMER:* It's a joke, or is it? Hmm... you be the judge.


----------



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

bring it on, sucka


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

yo man, i think huntings ok to do, as long as u rnt on like a hunting rampage. its fun to hunt every now and then. u know, be out in the wilderness, do what man has done since the begining of humans, which is hunt


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Dylan yo king cheesey puff...can we start a debate in this thread?

I have a target assembled  My artilery is ready sir!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Mingo Amigo!!!!!!!!! I want to fight with marshmallows! Can we have one where those are the weapons? And the looser gets coated in melted marshmallows and then rolled around in Rice Crispy's to end up a life sized Rice Crispy treat???? I can see it now!!!!!!!!!!! Muuuahhhh Haaaa haaaa haaaa!

*CRUNCH*


Mmmmm, kinda tasty.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Food Fight!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Lmao...Dylan...you crack me up....I have NO idea wether or not this is a joke or not...lmao


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> Mingo Amigo!!!!!!!!! I want to fight with marshmallows! Can we have one where those are the weapons? And the looser gets coated in melted marshmallows and then rolled around in Rice Crispy's to end up a life sized Rice Crispy treat???? I can see it now!!!!!!!!!!! Muuuahhhh Haaaa haaaa haaaa!
> 
> *CRUNCH*
> 
> ...


_Only_ if we can toast the marshmallows afterwards and make s'mores!!! :lol: 

The Rice Crispy treats sound yummy too.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

*whiny vegetarian voice* BUT THERE'S GELATIN IN MARSHMALLOWS, I CAN'T EAT THEM  

unless we get the vegan ones...they're pretty tasty


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Just bring it ! If ya can't stand the heat - stay out of the kitchen !! ROFLMAO !!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There's vegan marshmallows?
Kewl.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Me, provide commentary? Why I'm flattered 

Very funny post, Dylan! (Mr. Snagglepuffs...oh yes, I went there)

I'll have to see if I can find a spoon that big...


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Ichthius said:


> I'll have to see if I can find a spoon that big...


You'll have to come to Yankee country ... ROFLMAO !!!


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Dylan...can I be the assistant with Leah? Pwetty pwease.......

I got the perfect lines for the winner............


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

yeah actually, my boyfriend bought me a bag last fall and we made vegan s'mores. i'm not a vegan, just vegetarian, but it feels good to eat vegan meals from time-to-time.

the s'mores were delicious!


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Sounds interesting


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Leah, talk to the hand sistah *finger snap*.
Why of course you would be the commentary. Imagine the excitement you would procure from the crowd, given your random moments of randomocity and the fact you can juggle tuna cans and jet planes without effort. You, like chocolate chip cookies, are the essence of pure might. Wield your spoon with glory!

Vegan marshmallows, sounds about as close as you can get to eating a liquified tubesock. MMM. I'm also "vegetarian" but, that just sounds... goofy. Meh?

And yes Cory (DQ) you can be vice... person.. thing. You will need to assimilate a spoon out of the depths of the FF couch though. Marty seems to be sitting there like a rock in the ocean, so you will also need to buy a bag of cheetos, and the entire series collection of stargate sg-1. I suggest a turkey call, and a small jig is in order. Slightest wrong move, and he will get you like Uncle Ted at thanksgiving. But, after the deeds have been finished, the cookie dough will be awaiting in the kitchen... of doom. The flipper is in the corner, and the butter is on the ceiling fan. NOW GO!

Now Fellow FF'ers, line up along the streets, and make a post it note, and stick it to your head. Buy your honey hams and roast beef sandwiches. Send your responses to the nearest gas station or pigeon express booth. The staff, while so very kind, can crush you with their size 32 metal lined boots. BEGIN?

*DISCLAIMER NUMBAH TWO:* I do not know . Anyone want a christmas card? bwahaha


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

*small voice speaking from the corner, probably a little muffled from the marshmallow covering*

"I would like a Christmas card."


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't get christmas cards......well...my sister might send me an e-card this year...


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Dylan, have you been sniffing the nail polish again?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

man they're good, i actually like them better than regular ones. the texture is a bit...odd, as they're VERY squishy, but they're still tasty sugar-filled treats


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

I was thinking more along the lines of sniffing the potato chips, Rita. That stuff'll mess you up...

Dylan's always funny though . On a serious note, debates sound interesting, but not everyone has the ability to actually debate...


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

"not everyone has the ability to actually debate..."

True, but then thats why we have mods. :admin:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Oh Rita, Rita Rita... Reba... I don't wear fingernail polish. 
Pa shaw.
It's probably the lack of sun, olives, and spicy hot wing doritos that's getting to me. Plezz send foodz? Bwahaha.

I think we should really have something like this... oh.. and a place for product/retailer reviews *hint hint*. 

-send me your address and i'll send you a card home skillets *gang signs*-
n_n


----------



## DancingBetta (Jun 28, 2007)

Yo momma's so fat that when she walked past you missed three episodes of "Honey, we're killing the kids".

Just wanted to throw out a yo momma joke.


----------

